# JTable bounds ändern durch resizing des Fensters



## Josef Springer (10. Okt 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss vorausschicken, ich bin zwar langjähriger Entwickler (Smalltalg,C++), aber Java Neuling.
Ich habe ein grundsätzliches Problem, das euch vielleicht simple erscheint, mir aber die Stirm runzelt.
Ich habe eine JTable in einer ScrollPane, die ihre größe beim Resizen des Windows anpassen soll. Bisher scheitere ich. In den verschiedenen Foren lese ich, dass dazu ein entsprechender Layout-Manager verwendet wird, aber wie gesagt noch bin ich ein Beginner... Die übrigen Dialogelemente will ich selbst positionieren. Da es sich um ein relativ kleines Beisiel handelt, habe ich den Quelltext hochgeladen.
Kann mir jemand dazu wertvolle Hinweise geben ?

Dankbar für jeden Hinweis,
Josef


----------



## knilch (10. Okt 2015)

Hi,
Erst mal, du hast mit Swing diverse Möglichkeiten das Layout dynamisch zu gestalten.
Aber falls du noch nicht soweit bist, hier mal eine idee:
Das ganze funktioniert so, dass für den Dialog ein Listener registert wird. Dieser Listener "regagiert" darauf, wenn die Grösse etc. verändert wird. In diesem Listener bekommst du die Höhe und Breite vom Dialog. Diese Werte kannst du dann verwenden, um die Grösse von der Tabelle und dem dazugehörigen JScrollPane zu verändern.
Ich hab nicht den ganzen Code von dir gepostet...
Dies ist nur ein Beispiel.... ist nicht gerade ein Paradebeispiel, aber so als idee könnte es funktionieren.
PS.
Auch wenn du schon Anhnung mit dem Codieren hast, empfehle ich dir das ganze besser zu strukturieren und nicht alles in den Constructor zu packen.

```
private static Address dialog;
private static Dimension dialogDimension;
private static JScrollPane addressScrollBar;
private static JTable table;
/**
* Launch the application.
*/
public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
        dialog = new Address();
        dialog.setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
        dialog.setVisible(true);
        changeSizeListener();
    } catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
}
....
public Address() {
    ...
     table = new JTable();
     table.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION);
     table.setEnabled(true);
    ...
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(0).setPreferredWidth(100);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(1).setPreferredWidth(100);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(2).setPreferredWidth(100);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(3).setPreferredWidth(51);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(4).setPreferredWidth(100);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(5).setPreferredWidth(50);
    table.getColumnModel().getColumn(6).setPreferredWidth(35);
    //table.setBounds(80, 256, 237, 122);
    addressScrollBar = new JScrollPane(table,
            JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED,
            JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
    table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
    addressScrollBar.setBounds(12, 258, 412, 139);
    ...
}

private static void changeSizeListener() {
    dialog.addComponentListener(new ComponentListener() {
        public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
            dialogDimension = dialog.getSize();
            table.setBounds(table.getLocation().x, table.getLocation().y, (int) dialogDimension.getWidth() , table.getHeight());
            addressScrollBar.setBounds(12, 258, (int)dialogDimension.getWidth() - 50, addressScrollBar.getHeight());
            dialog.revalidate();
        }

        @Override
        public void componentHidden(ComponentEvent arg0) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
         
        }

        @Override
        public void componentMoved(ComponentEvent arg0) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
         
        }

        @Override
        public void componentShown(ComponentEvent arg0) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
         
        }
    });
}
```


----------



## Josef Springer (10. Okt 2015)

Hallo "knilch",

du bist der Krack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ein paar abschließende Fragen:
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wenn
Ich die anderen Input-Felder (JTextField, ...) auch mit der Fensterfgröße wachen/schrumpfen lassen will, ich analog vorgehen muss ?
Diese Vorgehen die static-Variablen vemehrt (static ist ja deigentlich nicht so gut...)


----------



## knilch (10. Okt 2015)

Hi,
static variablen kannst du schon benutzen... Du erstellst ja nur ein GUI und benutzt dort die Komponenten wie JLabel, JButton etc. eh nur einmalig. wichtig ist einfach dass diese alle private sind.
Du kannst natürlich instanz-Methoden erstellen. Dann brauchst du keine static-Variablen..
Wenn du möchtest, dass dass alle Komponenten resized werden, wenn der Dialog resized wird, dann solltest du besser mit Layoutmanager und Panels arbeiten. Diese erlauben es viel einfacher, Komponenten zu resizen.


----------



## Josef Springer (11. Okt 2015)

Hi,

dass ich mich mit den Layoutmanagern früher oder später befassen muss, war mit klar. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen. Vielleicht kannst Du mit da nochmal ein  Paar Tipps geben, oder sagen, wo ich nachlesen soll. Das bisherige Lesen hat mit jedenfalls noch keine Erleuchtung beschert.
Ich habe einen bereits fertigen Dialog (siehe Download), aber ohne Layoutmanager (setLayout(null)). 
Kann ich ihn mit dem Eclipse-Designer um ein Layout ergänzen, oder muss ich neu aufsetzen ?
Wenn ich mit dem Eclipse-Designer ein BoderLayout hinzufüge, sieht das Design noch immer brauchbar aus, aber ich habe keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für die dynamischen Größen der einzelnen Dialogelemente. Ist BorderLayout der richtige Kandidat, in den verschiedenen Foren lese ich das so. Oder muss ich den Quelltext auch noch um programmatischen Zeilen ergänzen ?
Ich habe bisher mit einer IDE gearbeitet, bei der solche Dinge ausschließlich deklarativ definiert werden und ohne Quellktexterweiterungen auskommen. Dabei ist die Spezifikationstiefe wesentlich umfangreicher als bei Eclipse. Mit den Deklarationen wird alles bis hin zum MCV-Pattern spezifiziert. Deshalb habe ich wohl hier auch noch ein paar Verständnisprobleme.

Kannst Du mich erhellen ?

In gespannter Erwartung
Josef


----------



## knilch (11. Okt 2015)

Hi,
Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
(setLayout(null))
```
 werden alle Components absolut positioniert. d.h. Beim Vergrössern, Verkleinern vom Fenster werden die Components nicht resized. (wenn das gewünscht wird, muss das separat implementiert werden, so wie du es nun für die Table umgesetzt hast).
Wenn Du Eclipse verwendest, kannst Du Plugin "WindowBuilder" installieren. Für den Anfang, wenn Du noch nicht so geübt bist, ein GUI zu entwickeln, kann dieses Plugin sicher hilfreich sein.
Für die Installation einfach: Help --> Install new Software --> Work with: --All Available Sites--  wählen dann im Suchfeld: type filter text: WindowBuilder eingeben. Soblad eine Auswahl verfügbar ist, WindowBuilder-Core auswählen und installieren. Nach der Installation und Eclipse restart bekommst du einen neuen Dialogeintrag wenn Du eine neue Klasse im Projekt hinzufügen willst; New --> Other --> WindowBuilder --> Swing Designer; nun kannst Du selektieren, ob Du ein neues JFrame, einen Dialog oder sonst was erstellen willst; nach dem Erstellen vom Frame, Dialog etc. kannst du die Klasse öffnen und im Tab unten auf Design schalten. Dann bekommst Du deine Klasse grafisch dargestellt.
Damit kannst du dann das GUI entwerfen und dann die Logik hinzufügen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du diesen Link schon kennst. http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/TOC.html. Dort werden die grundlegenden Swing.Components wie JPane, JButtons, JLables JTable etc. mit kleinen Beispielen vorgestellt.
Im unteren Teil werden dann die verschiedenen Layouts, die für die Positionierung der Components vorgestellt.
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/layout/index.html. Ist für den Anfang sicher sehr interessant, was und wie es gemacht gemacht werden kann.

Das BorderLayout ist schon eine gute Wahl.
Du aber kannst jedem Container (JPanel, JFrame, etc.) ein separates Layout zuweisen. Somit hast du unter Umständen in einem GUI mehrere Verschiedene Layouts
z.B. JDialog ist BoderLayout, innerhalb vom Dialog hats 2 JPanes, eines davon verwenden ein BoxLayout, das andere ein GridLayout.
Klingt vielleicht kompiliert (ist es auch ein wenig) aber damit bieten sich sehr, sehr viel Möglichkeiten ein GUI zu gestalten.

Mit WindowBuilder wird lediglich das GUI gestaltet, die Controllerlogick d.h. die EventListeners für Butttons etc. musst du dann innerhalb der Klasse die WindowBuilder benutzt, selbst sorgen. WindowBuilder weiss ja nicht, was gemacht werden soll, wenn ein Button gedrückt wird ;-)

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir damit ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte.

Grüsse Knilch


----------



## Josef Springer (11. Okt 2015)

Danke Knilch,

das Beispiel, das ich Dir geschickt habe, habe ich mit dem WindowBuilder erstellt.
Der ist kein Geheimniss, wenn man schon mal mit einem UI-Builder gearbeitet hat.
Das ist alles sehr einleuchtend.
Mein grundsätzliches Problem, die Dialogelemente sollen sich dynamisch mit der Window-Größe verändern (größer und kleiner), habe ich in den Links, die Du mir geschickt hast, nicht gefunden. Auch bei den verschiedenen Layoutmanagern habe ich zu diesem Thema nichts passendes gefunden.
Kannst Du  mir sagen, wo ich das nachlesen kann oder ein paar Tipps geben ?

Vlielen Dank,
Josef


----------



## Josef Springer (12. Okt 2015)

Hallo Knilch,

zu dem geschilderten Problem kann ich Dir Entwarnung geben. 
Nach gründlichem Studium deines Links http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/layout/index.html
bin ich beim SpringLayout fündig geworden. Das liefert mir alles was ich brauche, um die Größe und Position der Dialogelemente relativ zur Frenstergröße zu definieren. 
Nochmal vielen Dank !!!

Falls ich wieder einmal auf ein "unlösbares" Problem stossen sollte, darf ich Dich dann wieder kontaktieren ?

der Java lernende und jetzt glückliche,
Josef


----------



## Josef Springer (12. Okt 2015)

Hallo Knilch,

noch eín Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Mail.
SpringLayout erlaubt die Positionierung auf Basis der 4 Himmelsrichtungen.
Was mit aber noch zu meiner vollständigen Glückseligkeit fehlt, ist sowas wie CENTER , das mir die Position eines Element horizontal oder vertikal bezogen auf eine Mittenbasis berechnet.
Ich möchte z.B. einen Button immer horizontal zentriert haben. In SpringLayout fehlt diese Definition.
(z.B . West = CENTER oder 0.5 - 100 und East = CENTER oder 0.5 + 100)
Hast Du da eine Idee ?

viele Grüße,
Josef


----------



## knilch (12. Okt 2015)

Hi,
Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.
Ich denke, für das was Du machen möchtest, eignet sich das MigLayout.
Ich poste Dir mal 3 Klassen, die ein kleines Programm erstellen, in welchem die Components resized werden, wenn das JFrame resized wird:
Die Klasse Application.java mit der main-methode:

```
public class Application {
    public static void main(String [] args) {
        MyFrame myFrame = new MyFrame();
    }
}
```
Die Klasse MyFrame.java (GUI)

```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.EventQueue;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;
import javax.swing.ButtonGroup;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JRadioButton;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.border.EmptyBorder;
import javax.swing.event.ListSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.ListSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

import net.miginfocom.swing.MigLayout;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JList;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.ListSelectionModel;
import javax.swing.SwingConstants;

public class MyFrame {
    private JFrame jFrame;
    private JTextField firstNameTextField;
    private JTextField lastNameTextField;
    private JTextField addressTextField;
    private JTextField ageTextField;
    private JTextField zipTextField;
    private JTextField cityTextField;
    private JList<String> jList;
    private JRadioButton rbFemale;
    private JRadioButton rbMale;
    private JButton button1;
    private JButton button2;
    private JTable table;

    private JButton button3;
    private JButton button4;
    private JButton button5;
    private JButton button6;

    private List<Person> personList;

    /**
     * Create the frame.
     */
    public MyFrame() {
        personList = new ArrayList<>();
        initGui();
    }


    private void initGui() {
        jFrame = new JFrame();
        jFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jFrame.setBounds(100, 100, 628, 579);
    
        Container contentPane = jFrame.getContentPane();
        contentPane.setLayout(new MigLayout("", "[grow,fill][grow,fill][grow,fill][grow,fill][grow,fill]","[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[grow,fill]10[150]10[grow,fill]"));
    
        JLabel firstNameLabel = new JLabel("Firstname");
        contentPane.add(firstNameLabel, "cell 0 0");
    
        firstNameTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(firstNameTextField, "cell 1 0, span 2, width :180:");
    
        JLabel lastNameLabel = new JLabel("Lastname");
        contentPane.add(lastNameLabel, "cell 0 1");
    
        lastNameTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(lastNameTextField, "cell 1 1, span 2, width :180:");
    
        JLabel addressLabel = new JLabel("Adress");
        contentPane.add(addressLabel, "cell 0 2");
    
        addressTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(addressTextField, "cell 1 2, span 2, width :180:");
    
        JLabel ageLabel = new JLabel("Age");
        contentPane.add(ageLabel, "cell 0 3");
    
        ageTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(ageTextField, "cell 1 3, width :120:");
    
        JLabel zipLabel = new JLabel("ZIP / City");
        contentPane.add(zipLabel, "cell 0 4");
    
        zipTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(zipTextField, "cell 1 4, split 2, span 2, width :60:");

        cityTextField = new JTextField();
        contentPane.add(cityTextField, "growx, width :180:");
    
        contentPane.add(getList(), "span 2 2, cell 0 5");
    
        rbFemale = new JRadioButton("Female");
        contentPane.add(rbFemale, "cell 3 5, width :120:");
    
        rbMale = new JRadioButton("Male");
        contentPane.add(rbMale, "cell 3 6, width :120:");
    
        ButtonGroup radioGroup = new ButtonGroup();
        radioGroup.add(rbFemale);
        radioGroup.add(rbMale);
    
        button1 = new JButton("Select");
        button1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button1, "cell 4 5, width :80:");
    
        button2 = new JButton("Cancel");
        button2.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button2, "cell 4 6, width :80:");
    
        contentPane.add(getTable(), "grow, span 5, cell 0 7");
    
        button3 = new JButton("Read");
        button3.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                readAddress();
                enableButtons();
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button3, "cell 0 8, width :120:" );
    
        button4 = new JButton("Save");
        button4.setSize(80, 23);
        button4.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button4, "cell 1 8, width :120:");
    
        button5 = new JButton("Remove");
        button5.setSize(80, 23);
        button5.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button5, "cell 2 8, width :120:");
    
    
        button6 = new JButton("Close");
        button6.setSize(80, 23);
        button6.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                System.exit(0);
            }
        });
        contentPane.add(button6, "cell 3 8, width :120:");
    
        jFrame.pack();
        jFrame.setVisible(true);
    }

    private JScrollPane getTable() {
        table = new JTable();
        table.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION);
        table.setEnabled(true);
        table.getSelectionModel().addListSelectionListener(
                new ListSelectionListener() {
                    public void valueChanged(ListSelectionEvent event) {
                        Integer theIndex = table.getSelectedRow();
                        if (theIndex >= 0) {
                            Person person = personList.get(theIndex);
                            displayAddress(person);
                        } else {
                            clearAddress();
                        }
                        enableButtons();
                    }

                });
        table.setModel(new DefaultTableModel(new Object[][] {},
                new String[] { "Firstname", "Lastname", "Street", "ZIP",
                        "Town", "Sex", "Age" }) {
            Class[] columnTypes = new Class[] { String.class, String.class,
                    String.class, Integer.class, String.class, String.class,
                    Integer.class };

            public Class getColumnClass(int columnIndex) {
                return columnTypes[columnIndex];
            }
        });
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(0).setPreferredWidth(100);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(1).setPreferredWidth(100);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(2).setPreferredWidth(100);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(3).setPreferredWidth(51);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(4).setPreferredWidth(100);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(5).setPreferredWidth(50);
        table.getColumnModel().getColumn(6).setPreferredWidth(35);
        //table.setBounds(80, 256, 237, 122);
        JScrollPane addressScrollBar = new JScrollPane(table,
                JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED,
                JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED);
        table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
    
        return addressScrollBar;
    }

    private JScrollPane getList() {
        jList = new JList<>();
//        jList = new JList(Person.getAvailableHobbyList());
        jList.setVisibleRowCount(4);
        jList.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
        jList.setBounds(80, 182, 131, 63);
        jList.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
        JScrollPane hobbiesScrollBar = new JScrollPane(jList);
        hobbiesScrollBar.setBounds(80, 182, 131, 63);
        return hobbiesScrollBar;
    }

    private void displayAddress(Person person) {
    
    }

    private void clearAddress() {
    
    }


    private boolean readAddress() {
        boolean result = false;
    
        return result;
    
    }

    private void enableButtons() {
        button2.setEnabled(!personList.isEmpty());
        button4.setEnabled(!personList.isEmpty());
        button5.setEnabled(table.getSelectedRow() >= 0);
    }
}
```
und noch das Model: Person.java:

```
import javax.swing.ListModel;
public class Person {
    String firstName;
    String lastName;
    String street;
    String city;
    String sex;
    int age;
    int zip;
    /**
     * @return the firstName
     */
    public String getFirstName() {
        return firstName;
    }
    /**
     * @param firstName the firstName to set
     */
    public void setFirstName(String firstName) {
        this.firstName = firstName;
    }
    /**
     * @return the lastName
     */
    public String getLastName() {
        return lastName;
    }
    /**
     * @param lastName the lastName to set
     */
    public void setLastName(String lastName) {
        this.lastName = lastName;
    }
    /**
     * @return the street
     */
    public String getStreet() {
        return street;
    }
    /**
     * @param street the street to set
     */
    public void setStreet(String street) {
        this.street = street;
    }
    /**
     * @return the city
     */
    public String getCity() {
        return city;
    }
    /**
     * @param city the city to set
     */
    public void setCity(String city) {
        this.city = city;
    }
    /**
     * @return the sex
     */
    public String getSex() {
        return sex;
    }
    /**
     * @param sex the sex to set
     */
    public void setSex(String sex) {
        this.sex = sex;
    }
    /**
     * @return the age
     */
    public int getAge() {
        return age;
    }
    /**
     * @param age the age to set
     */
    public void setAge(int age) {
        this.age = age;
    }
    /**
     * @return the zip
     */
    public int getZip() {
        return zip;
    }
    /**
     * @param zip the zip to set
     */
    public void setZip(int zip) {
        this.zip = zip;
    }
    public static ListModel getAvailableHobbyList() {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        return null;
    }
}
```
Für Deine Bedürfnisse musst Du das GUI und die Model-Klasse entsprechend anpassen. Ich denke, damit sollst Du sicher weiterkommen. Durch verändern von den MigLayout-Parameter im GUI kannst du dann das GUI noch entsprechend verbessern, so wie du es gerne möchtest:
hier noch ein Link für das MigLayout: http://www.miglayout.com/.
Die Libs vom MigLayout findest du auch auf der Seite: http://www.migcalendar.com/miglayout/versions/4.0/
Noch weiter viel Spass.

Grüsse Knilch


----------

